# Turbo sounds like a weed wacker



## TobascoFlex (Nov 28, 2012)

just my luck with this car. Purchased a new K&N typhoon CAI/SAI about a month ago and installed it. Loved the new sounds and swoosh noise so much more louder with it on. however, about a day ago, i started to hear a 'weed wacker string in the wind' type of noise whenever i would push the gas when driving. It went away after driving a little bit, but then today after starting my car and driving i could hear it but more distinct this time and doesn't go away. Its only every time i drive and step on the gas before the swoosh noise. I assume it is the turbo making the noise? Im going TDY to tampa tomorrow morning and do not have time to bring it to the dealer. Will it be cool to drive?


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

They all sound like that(Cruze 1.4 turbo's). What do you expect, the turbo is smaller than my fist!!! A bigger turbo and that sound will go away.


----------



## TobascoFlex (Nov 28, 2012)

boooooooooooooooooo, and thanks


----------



## TobascoFlex (Nov 28, 2012)

Okayy, soo yeah I'm going to go ahead and re open this back up because the last dude was wrong, but how can we expect to diagnose over the Internet right? My car is now sounding like a loud weed wacker on roids! I drive around and when it used to sound like a high pressure gas pipe with a pure whistle spool, now sounds like a wisping weed eater in the wind. To confirm this i drove past a mile long jersey barrier to echo the sound. Met a staff sgt in the parking lot on macdill today, who saw me with my hood up in the parking lot and ironically had a cruze himself. he pointed out that my K&N tube for my CAI/SRI was warped where the clasp had been tightened Around the hose. Called K&N very helpful and is shipping out a new tube to me now, however he said it may be a clogged breather pipe because of the intensity of the whooshing and the inconsistent spooling at high rpms....I do understand our cars are not going to be perfect. But I do also know what the difference between something not working right. I have warranty but im in Tampa on TDY for a month so I will be driving it around for a month without being able to get it to a shop so I will hear if the problem pertains or worsens over time like it has. Anyone, please? 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I wasn't wrong. Anyone with a CAI/SRI experiences the same thing. Mine does the same. How do you feel I am wrong? Because you/K and N thinks your plastic tube is warped? When you get the replacement I am willing to bet the sound stays the same


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

iCruze2 said:


> I wasn't wrong. Anyone with a CAI/SRI experiences the same thing. Mine does the same. How do you feel I am wrong? Because you/K and N thinks your plastic tube is warped? When you get the replacement I am willing to bet the sound stays the same


Calm down he is probably a lil nervous about his car and didn't mean to offend you OP can you get a video or somwith the sound so we can better help you. I have a K&N sri and I don't hear a strang noise like that.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## TobascoFlex (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah, I'll take one tomorrow in the parking garage so you can hear the sound better. And yeah man, i wasn't being a troll and trying to call you out on an online forum, what will that solve? However, nervous? Nah but knowing when your car starts sounding like garbage is obvious. But I can't expect you to know I just needed further advising and wasn't going to start a new post.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TobascoFlex (Nov 28, 2012)

And if it makes any consultation I just put 2k+ miles on my car within the last 2 weeks. Holiday and work travel.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TobascoFlex (Nov 28, 2012)

Took video but I'll upload tomorrow. Took it to an autoimage down here in Tampa...free checkup because he wasn't doing anything, told me it was my waste gate, it's either stuck open or faulty cause he can hear it rattling during low rpms and idle. Check your car op...shouldn't be a whisping but a flush wishh. I hope the Chevy down here doesn't give me issues about my warranty.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a question for you guys that may be the same thing we're talking about here.... I have a 2013 RS LT 1.4 Turbo and I have been hearing a noise that reminds me of air rushing through an empty can. I traded my 2011 1.4 for this one but never heard this noise in it. I also only hear it at certain RPM"S, not all the time. Is this the turbo? Or could it be something else? Not a real problem but the sound does annoy me at times.


----------

